# Favorite westerns based on a true story



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

1. Soldier Blue
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. Wild Bill
4. The Shootist
5. Wyatt Earp (Kevoin Costner)


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Alamo (All versions)
Ned Kelly (Australian)
Cheyene Autumn
Davy Crockett
Tell Them Willie Boy Is Here


----------

